# fish tanks & flea bombs



## spihunter (Dec 22, 2002)

My 2 indoor/outdoor cats have infested my apartment with fleas :x .
I really need to bomb the place. I was thinking of turning off all the
lights/filters,pumps on my tanks and covering them with towels.
Will this be enough protection? Has anyone here ever had to do this?


----------



## Rickster (Mar 18, 2003)

Instead of towels I'd use a large plastic tarp or something like that. Definetly turn off the filters and air pumps though


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Use plastic and make sure you tape it around the perimeter of the tank to seal it from the vapors. Putting plastic over it without sealing won't be enough to keep the vapors out of the tank. The vapors are designed to travel into crevices, so make sure its sealed well. And of course, turn off the equipment. If you have a HOB filter, either remove it from the area or wrap that with a garbage bag and seal it also.

Marcel


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

First get rid of the flea bags. Then get rid of the fleas.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jan 9, 2003)

and unfortunately may have to do again is to completely cover the tanks with large trash bags and duct tape them completely closed. I left the hob filter in the tank. Maybe not smart but I figured there was no air getting in there anyway. Have I mentioned that I LOVE duct tape? I used a lot! Like 3-4 times around the tank with it. Anyway I had no fish loss at all during or after this. Just make sure everything is under the plastic and there are no cracks or tears. What I will definitely be doing this summer is moving my tanks to uncover the hardwood floors underneath them and then moving them back. Hmmmm.....think I'd rather just flea bomb.


----------



## corey (Feb 21, 2003)

I had to do something like this before but it wasn't for fleas. I had a wall in my basement panted by a airbrush artist. I bought this very thick plastic from Home Depot and placed it over the tank with the canopy off. The piece of plastic was long enough to reach down to the floor. I taped it with good ol'duct tape aroud the bottom of the tank. I also shut off all the filters for a while. Every thing was O.K. Good Luck


----------



## spihunter (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I think I might just take everything
off of the tanks and seal the tops with plastic & tape.


----------



## STAT 007 (Feb 26, 2003)

What'd you wind up doing???


----------



## UF_gator (May 28, 2008)

man.. i think about about to do it to my place too, dumb roomates don't know how to take care of they're dogs. lol. brought fleas into the place and now we have to use a fogger to get rid of it..


----------



## jelisoner (Mar 27, 2008)

instead of bombing get a few aluminum pans (pie crust pans) fill them full of soapy water (dish soap) and set them under a night light every night 
the fleas will be attracted to the light and jump in the soapy water and it will kill them ive used this many times and it works great :thumbsup:


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

this thread was 6 years old.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Guess UF gator figured out the search feature. 

I wouldn't let flea bombs anywhere near my house, personally; I make sure our pest control service knows they can't use anything anywhere NEAR my tanks! (And not having carpet at all helps avoid any flea issues even with Four Furry Furies roaming around...)


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

You can still have flea infestations with all wood floors. They'll find refuge in the corners, and in the wood paneling itself if the grooves are deep enough in them. Using flea bombs won't do jack squat if you don't treat the animals that are carrying the fleas. Get them bathed, groomed, and treated with a product like Frontline, and then use a good commercial name brand flea treatment. Cover the tank with a towel, turn off the filter and air pumps. I was told when I worked for Orkin Pest Control to leave the tanks covered for at least 4 hours, personally, I'd leave them covered for 12-24 hours.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

We've got all tile. roud:

There are a bunch of flea products on the market now that are great; once a month applied between the shoulder blades. 

I'd tell your roommates either to take care of their pets or they need to start paying more rent...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Any flea preventative product with 1 month or longer activity is sufficient to break the cycle of flea infestation. You need a veterinary script for Revolution from Pfizer (selamectin) since it also protects against heartworm - but an indoor-outdoor cat ought to be on a heartworm preventative anyway. See your vet - theyre advice is typically more than worth the consult and exam fee.


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow, this is now a 14 year necro. Impressive!


----------

